# Sofa Recommendations?



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All, 

I was out today looking at sofa's and just about bought two La-z-Boy sofa's as they're on offer at the moment. However when looking on line at Trustpilot I was surprised to see 1.8 out of 10 rating for La-z-boy. Needless to say we haven't gone ahead with the purchase.

So, does anyone have a recommendation for a good make to go for and one what will stand the test of time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a Marks and Spencer, Next and John Lewis. All comfortable and wearing well. I would not be surprised if they are manufactured in the same factory. 
John Lewis have a huge fabric selection.
Happy shopping
Dm


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't tell you what brand it is but we bought a corner recliner from Furniture Village and it's very very comfy even on the non reclining bit. Fabric but it's like a suede type fabric not a cloth.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

We bought two La-z-boy sofas from SCS in late 2009; a fixed two seater and a reclining 3 seater.

Have to say we have been happy with both of them and they are wearing well. For a few years they had occasional use in a conservatory but since 2013 they have been in our lounge and used daily. Surprised at poor reviews, unless quality has declined over the years.


----------

